# Essential Tools for Garden Railroading (Okie Style)



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have found that there are only two essential tools for garden railroading: WD-40 and duct tape. If it doesn't move and should - use WD-40. If it moves and shouldn't - use duct tape.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How much WD-40 does it take to get a rock to move out of my intended ROW?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And how much duct tape do you need to stop frost heave?









David Meashey


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

[*]Step 1: Squirt WD-40 onto the rock. Insure complete coverage and also saturate ground around the rock.[*]Step 2: Light the WD-40. Squirt more WD-40 onto rock as needed to keep fire going.[*]Step 3: When rock is hot, pee on it. Fragments will crack from the rock due to thermal shock.[*]Step 4: Use duct tape to pick up and dispose of rock fragments.[/list] 

Repeat Steps 1 through 4 as needed until desired quantity of rock is removed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, To light the WD-40 you need a match or a lighter. So obviously you need at least one more tool (GRIN). Thus your original statement must be wrong. (It is a joke reply).


----------

